# Most Dangerous Tool Is...ME!



## newmexico (Jan 17, 2012)

I've decided that the most dangerous tool in my shop is myself. I know better than to take chances but guess what, sometimes I do just that. I know better than to get in a hurry but guess what, I will hurry. Where's that darn face mask? Oh well...it's not a big deal. Clearly, I am a hazard all by myself.

Yesterday we were trying to cut short pieces on the router table. Everyone knows those short pieces can get you in trouble. Almost put a hole through the wall when that short piece took off unexpectedly. Yes, I am at fault...the most dangerous tool in my shop.

I thought my wife was the most dangerous tool in my shop. She can disrupt a volcano from erupting. She is basically not allowed in my shop. But after yesterday, I must admit that I am the most dangerous.

After yesterday's wake up call, I plan to put into action a cut-by-cut safety plan for myself. Thus far, the plan is as follows:

Step 1: Remember that a PLAN is in force.
Step 2: Will the cut put your hands within the RED ZONE?
Step 3: If the answer to step 2 is yes, then stop and plan the cut for safety.
Step 4: Never ever get in a hurry in the wood shop.

That's my plan so far. I will be working on the plan every day. It may improve and could end up with more steps. (As I type this, I've already added another step.)

Step 5: Every morning, we will remind ourselves of the plan!!!

FYI


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi,
One of the worst reasons for not using safety equipment is the *just one cut*reason.

I am guilty at times of the *just one cut* reason for not implementing safety rules. 
*Just one cut* can send a chip into your eye, costing a lot of money to save the eye or losing the sight in the eye completly.
*Just one cut* can put that fine saw dust deep enough into your lungs that you only realize later in life when you are using inhalers and other medication to over come the shortness of breath, or roll a oxygen bottle around with you where ever you go.
*Just one cut* can make you have your hand stitched up at the doctors office or even worse make you take your shoes off to count to 10 on your digits.
*Just one cut* can hurt other people around you, maybe a fellow worker that was innocently waiting to use the tool, or it maybe your grandchild that was building their first bird house with your help.

Stay safe, have fun, CUT SOME WOOD,

Mike


----------



## newmexico (Jan 17, 2012)

We run into a bunch of "JUST ONE CUT" issues when mocking up or developing a project. Don't know how to avoid those situations...deep into thought as you think through the mock up. Yes, I agree...those JUST ONE CUT situations are the most dangerous.
Thanks.


----------



## digitless (Jan 28, 2012)

I used to do a lot of prototyping and still do from time to time, so I can relate to your situation. With that said, I've had one or two "safety incidents" over the years due to the _'just one cut'_ reason, but nothing of real mention. Perhaps I've just been lucky.

Then again, I also have the attitude to NEVER be in a hurry to get something done when operating any power tool. I'll also admit that I've used many power tools for something other than what they were intended for, within reason... it's just the nature of the industry. But in my defense, I have ALWAYS respected each tool for what they can do to human flesh if the operator is distracted or unfocused.

This is certainly no excuse for poor safety habits, but possessing knowledge of the limitations a particular tool has and having blatant fear of power tools in general is usually enough to avoid any major mishaps. As someone recently said here on the forum, "Your brain is the most powerful tool in the shop!"... or something to that effect, anyway.

By no means am I trying to berate you for the post you made, because let's face it, EVERYONE is guilty of having at least one good scare with a power tool in their lifetime, so don't sweat it. At least you took heed of that minor event and are taking steps to limit similar experiences in the future... some people never even get that far.

So in closing, I commend you for efforts AND making others aware of every day potential dangers around the shop! :happy:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Old Guy,
That sounds like a good set of rules, worth printing and putting on shop wall in plain sight.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Digitless,

Working in a large shop with 35 to 40 workers and having workers from other shops in the facility coming in and using our tools, I have seen way to many people use tools for things other than for what they were intended. We were always on a tight schedule but that was no reason to do some of the things that were done. There were many times we had lock outs on tools, waiting on parts for repairs, because they had been damaged from the misuse of untrained workers. I saw numerous accidents happen that I would blame on the lack of knowledge in the proper way to use a tool, on inattention to the task at hand, and working while too tired to pay proper attention to the job. 

I miss work but I don't miss the felling that I have to watch out for the other workers lack of training or their disregard for safety.

Mike


----------



## digitless (Jan 28, 2012)

Mike,

I hear ya' and completely agree with your statements. Maybe I should have made it clear that I was strictly speaking from the experience of a one-man-shop, so sorry if that caused any confusion.

Quite frankly, if I were working in a place with 30+ people milling about, I would never even think of attempting anything like I mentioned earlier. Because even though there are many things I would consider doing to certain people, maiming, dismembering or murdering them ISN'T really a viable option.

So yes, there is no room for idiocy in the industrial workshop, but when you're flying solo the only thing between you and a casket is the gray matter between your ears. There is a reason why safety rules are made and it's up to the individual to determine if they apply or not.

Personally, I've grown rather fond of my body parts and intend on keeping all of them.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm definitely not a perfect 'tool' users and from time to time cut safety corners by blowing off reality on account of being in a hurry. Not tracking down my ear protection is probably the most frequent expression of the 'it's only one or two cuts' attitude.

My fear of 'blood loss/skin loss' is so much stronger than my fear of bad air supply and dangerous noise levels, that I rarely have 'close call' situations where flesh gets too close to a moving cutter. Those few times I have lost control of a workpiece being held by hand, I was not in the 'line of fire' or subject to 'being pulled along with it'.

I suppose it was my probably my high school metal shop teacher that taught me how notice and cope with the 'kinetic energy' that power tools pour into a workpiece as they are 'doing their job' on it. Before going after the power switch I consider things such as the cutter's rotation direction, the relationship between the cutter & type of material and which direction it's going in if I loose control of it.

Another thing I tend to do automatically before turning on the power is 'visualize the cut action/flow' and embrace techniques and extra safety steps that can be taken to make it a 'safer' thing to do.

I have been thinking about putting up some 'reminder signs' in the garage. I do have a specific place for all the safety stuff, but should move it to just inside the door where it gets in sight walking through. That way I will notice when the earmuffs or glasses aren't hanging on the board, where they are supposed to be. Some of the times I notice, I will actually go hunt the missing thing down and put it back where it belongs!

Thanks for sharing and making it a 'safer' playground in the process!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The home shop is definitely different than having 40 people trying to work side by side and sharing the major power tools. At home you don't have 3 or 4 people waiting to use the table saw. At home you don't have people walking around behind you while your running a router. The only good thing about having that many people around is when you need help lifting heavy sheet goods and cabinets.

Of course when you are alone in the shop you find ways to handle large sheets and move heavy items. 

I don't always use all of the safety equipment that I should but I do try most of the time. I know I should try all of the time. 

Stay Safe, Cut Some Wood,
Mike


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I use a 2 screw clamp (the kind with the wood jaws that require coordination to keep the 2 jaws parallel) to hold small parts while feeding the router table. To this dedicated clamp I have added 100 grit sticky backed sandpaper to the jaw faces in order to get a better non-slip grip between the clamp and my work or I use a specially made jig to hold parts while feeding the router table. I haven't had a medical incident or had a small part get away from me while routing them in 50+ years of woodworking. A starting pin makes a big difference too.

Charley


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

CharleyL said:


> I use a 2 screw clamp (the kind with the wood jaws that require coordination to keep the 2 jaws parallel) to hold small parts while feeding the router table. To this dedicated clamp I have added 100 grit sticky backed sandpaper to the jaw faces in order to get a better non-slip grip between the clamp and my work or I use a specially made jig to hold parts while feeding the router table. I haven't had a medical incident or had a small part get away from me while routing them in 50+ years of woodworking. A starting pin makes a big difference too.
> 
> Charley


Hi Charles,

All the new router users should be aware of this. There are other ways to keep your fingers out of the router bit, you just need to find the one you are most comfortable with and use it. If you question whether the part is too small then it is too small and the proper set up should be used. 
Don't talk yourself into the "well it will probably be OK", or "it's just one cut", they can send you to the emergency room in a hurry.

Mike


----------



## newmexico (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been using a new word in the shop lately. It is "DELIBERATE." It's a good word for me and my shop safety program.

Deliberate: Engage in long and careful consideration.

This is my new shop safety word for the month.


----------

